# June grass reports



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Anybody know what the current June grass situation is for Navarre or Pensacola Beach?
Thinking of heading down early tomorrow (Monday) a.m.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I have my answer. Just enough at Navarre Beach #12 early this morning to make it unfishable.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

I would've reported if I had seen this earlier. I fished Pensacola yesterday and it was almost unfishable... I was only able to land 3 hardheads and missed another 3 hits. All in about 4 hours


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm living on the beach for 3 months and was debating buying a couple of cheap reels and tackle (I have the rods, rake, spikes, beer, etc). The fact that I'm not a particularly successful surf fisherman combined with this is making me think it may be a waste of time? 

Is this grass around all summer?


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

It comes and goes throughout the summer. I was surprised that it was this bad already. I wasn't expecting that... But you have days with too much to even swim... Days where there is not a single bit of grass... And days with any amounts in between. I would buy some reels and tackle... Find those nice calm evenings and bring the beer! It's worth it even if you have to wait or the grass to go away...

The grass amounts will change daily. I'm not 100% on how, but it's stuff like tide, wind, and all that

Go buy them reels!:yes:


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Was in Gulf Shores Fri, Sat and Sun and saw no June Grass. There was some Sargasm(sp) weed each day. A little on Fri and Sun, and a lot on Sat.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

gator7_5 said:


> I'm living on the beach for 3 months and was debating buying a couple of cheap reels and tackle (I have the rods, rake, spikes, beer, etc). The fact that I'm not a particularly successful surf fisherman combined with this is making me think it may be a waste of time?
> 
> Is this grass around all summer?


Going fishing is never a "waste of time"


----------



## Bluefish Blues (Jul 13, 2014)

I went to Navarre Beach today, East of the Pier and the water had a green stain. The water had a little June grass, but not enough to keep you from fishing. It was a red flag, but the surf looked good and not a lot of current.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

Today (5/19) east of pier in navvare was unfishable.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Henderson Beach in Destin was Unfishable today because of the June Grasss


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I've heard a couple of days of a north wind tends to blow the grass back off the beach ... any truth to that?


----------

